# Hunter dead from suspected self-inflicted gunshot wound



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hunter dead from suspected self-inflicted gunshot wound

Jimmy Dale Wallick Jr., the Grant duck hunter who went missing in Egelston Township on Tuesday, was found dead Thursday afternoon in Cedar Creek Township, about a mile northeast of where authorities had been searching. 

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-3/1067008648213840.xml


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Thanks for the update Tom!! Heading out to Lanes Landing tonight and didn't want any surprises while hunting.

I wonder how he ended up that far away from his dekes? Probably will never know!!

Scott


----------

